# Chickens need home NOW!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Long story short............my chickens have eaten away the pipe insulation under our pigeon loft and hubby says thay have to go or get locked up. I can't lock them up. Their run is only 4 X 8. If someone doesn't take them, I'm afraid of what he might do to them. He will NOT build me another run or coop and he's not going to fix the loft so that they can't get under there. The ONLY solution is for the chickens to find new homes and the sooner the better for them. We live in Martinsville, VA. There are 2 roosters and 4 hens. All are pets and very calm/tame. Anyone interested?? You can e-mail me or call at 276-647-3593.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lovebirds, 

I'm sorry to hear this strange news....you must be heartbroken. You were so proud of them when you got the wee little chicks and posted updates and pictures of the beauties. How unfortunate that this has happened and your husband is angry

I hope you will be able to find them all good homes.


----------



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

*So Sorry*

I am so sorry to hear this about your lil guys. I do know that there are actual folks that do rescue for farm animals cuz I have seen them on the Web. I would suggest searching for farm animal rescue or search shelter sites. Good luck to you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found a home for the babies. Yes I am heartbroken.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad you found a home for them.
It's always such a heartbreak to part with pets.

Reti


----------

